# Koa Twist Pen



## BarbS (Jun 11, 2012)

Another attempt with a KC Twist Pen kit, with no center band. This is a piece of 'spalted koa' from the Woodturner's Box Pass. I like the wood, but I still don't like the design of this wood-on-wood twist pen. I'm going to try laminating a contrasting wood to it, or cutting a tenon and attaching a metal band. It just seems to need Something.

[attachment=6655]


----------



## McBryde (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree. It needs a band or something in the middle to separate the cap from the pen or something.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 14, 2012)

I also like it. Like ive stated before, I'm not a big fan of slimlines but I really like them in this modified form without the center band.

If you like turning slimlines in this style but still prefer a center band, you could try a center band from a euro pen. They fit on a tenon on the upper barrel.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, thanks, everybody. I'm quite determined to conquer this kit and make it look better. I'll post some examples when I get them done. The koa saves this one, I think. It really has some flash and dash that makes it a remarkable pen. I plan to make the lower barrel a bit longer, the upper barrel a bit wider. Try, try again.


----------



## JimH (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the pen turned out very nice the way it is.Nice work!!
Keep us updated if you do change it.


----------



## lion6255 (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice looking pen there but I kind of agree about the wood on wood.Still very nicely done.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 16, 2012)

An update on my attempts with the KC Twist Pens. To keep this in order, here are the first, mistaken attempts with the kit, where I failed to read the full instructions and turned all ends to the bushings:

[attachment=6798]

Then I Followed the directions, making the upper barrel 1/2" at center, turning the lower barrel 3/8" at center in Koa:

[attachment=6799]

and today, using Honuran Rosewood from the Woodturners Box Pass, I turned an upper barrel with an attached center band of light Koa. This was a little tricky, as I had drilled both blanks to the 7mm as instructed, then decided regardless of their center dimensions, I'd have to drill a shallow hole a bit bigger in the upper barrel center to get the extended, 1/4" longer lower barrel to fit into it and be hidden when turned open and closed, to cover any edges and make it look better. 

I was faced with needing to enlarge a drilled hole with no center point. I settled on using a long center punch inserted into the brass tube as deep as I could, then aligned the top of that with the drill chuck on my drill press, centered in it. Took it out, holding the drill vise exactly where I'd placed it, and inserted a 3/8" bit into the drill chuck to cut a slightly bigger hole. It seems to have worked. The lower barrel slips nicely into the upper, and if not too tight, it turns the mechanism freely. 
I like the looks of this one better, and have cut and glued in contrasting wood bands for three more pens. It will be a few days before I complete those, but if anyone has any further suggestions on these photos, I'd be happy to hear them.
Honduran Rosewood with a Koa center band:

[attachment=6800]

[attachment=6801]


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Barb, I still like the Koa pen best. I know you put a lot of work into the latest one, but I think the lower section detracts from the smooth line of the pen. I prefer the more robust lower section on the Koa one.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 22, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> Hi Barb, I still like the Koa pen best. I know you put a lot of work into the latest one, but I think the lower section detracts from the smooth line of the pen. I prefer the more robust lower section on the Koa one.



Thanks, Vern. I appreciate an honest assessment. I've spent a few days trying to turn better shapes for this twist kit, and I believe I'm going to give up on it. I just don't like the looks of anything I've done with it, and there are so many other kits more rewarding. Here's a photo of my latest efforts with the KC Twist Pen kit, a close-out from CSUSA. I think by now, I know why it's a close-out. If anyone can get a good looking pen from this kit, it isn't me. 

The previous Koa with no band, the more slim Honduran Rosewood with a band, one in Persimmon with a Maple band, and one in Apple with a Cocobolo band. I don't think I'll be selling these; just not happy with any of them.

[attachment=7001]


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 23, 2012)

I still like the Koa the best. I just dont see the need for a center band on this pen, it looks great.

My wife agrees with you though and she likes the bottom one the best. In fact, enough that she walked by and stopped and said, ooh, thats a nice pen!!


----------



## BarbS (Jun 24, 2012)

I guess.... One More. I hate to give up, and I don't like being beaten. Here is a final one for now, in Maple with a Canary Wood band. On to other kits!

[attachment=7093]


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 24, 2012)

I like it, well done. I will try turning a pen in the next week or so. My granddaughter wants to learn to turn and it seems like a fun project we can do together. And with us,_ It doesn't even have to be good, if just has to be fun!_


----------

